# 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin ,
nicht der 15ten aber wenigstens der 16.1 , der Tag an dem ich den Startschuß für das 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event geben darf. Damit es nicht langweilig wird wird es ein paar Veränderungen für 2010 geben . Welche verrate ich noch nicht :q . Hab Euch aber doch noch nie nicht entäuscht oder ? :q

*Spanferkel Belly Boot Event​*Es soll ein Belly Boot Treffen mit einem geselligen Spanferkelessen am *08.5.2010* für Anfänger und Profis werden
Ich würde mich freuen , wenn Ihr wieder mit Euren Regierungen dabei sein könnt . Diejenigen die es beim letzten Event gemacht haben , hatten glaube ich viel Spaß an dem Tag :q 
*Hier der Bericht von 2007 *: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100258
*Bericht von 2008*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128323&highlight=spanferkel
*Teilnehmerzahl *: min.15 – max.50 Teilnehmer
*Meldeschluss *:  25 April 2010
*Unkostenbeitrag *: 35,00 € für Ferkel u. Mittagessen
*Treffpunkt *: Angelladen „Angeltreff“ in Neustadt
*Zielfisch *: Hornhecht ,Dorsch ,  Plattfische , Mefo ( auf Wunsch des Travoltas des Osten  )
*Wo *: Neustädter Bucht
*Wer *: Jeder der ein Belly Boot hat ( Kajaks willkommen)
 und im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereinscheines ist
*Higlight *:  neben dem lecker Ferkelchen lasse ich mir sicherlich was einfallen :q , wie immer                

*Regeln​**1.*	fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen sind unbedingt einzuhalten
*2.*	Handy dabei der Sicherheit wegen
*3.*	kein Alkohol während des Belly Boot fahren
*4.*	 Anweisung sind zu befolgen 
      Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln führen zum Ausschluss
      ohne Kostenrückerstattung     

*Zeitplan*
*7       Uhr *:Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des  
                          Strandes
*8         Uhr* : Beginn des ersten Durchganges
*12     Uhr  *: Mittagspause mit warmer 
                Mahlzeit und Getränken
*13      Uhr * : Beginn des zweiten Durchganges
*16       Uhr*: Ende des Angelns und verstauen 
                    der Gerätschaften
*zwischen 17 u.18       Uhr * : Ferkelessen wo ? laßt Euch überraschen :q
                Tombola  und gemütlichem Ausklang des Tages​*Anmeldung:​*Bekanntgabe der E-Mailadresse wegen Übermittlung der Bankdaten Mail an  hornhechteutin@arcor.de  ( gilt nur für Anmeldungen die von Nicht Boardis kommen).


Wie Ihr sehen könnt hat sich nicht viel geändert . Wie gehabt braucht Ihr weder Becher noch Besteck noch Kaffee oder Kaltgetränke mitbringen . Ich kümmere mich wieder darum das wir einen schönen Tag ohne Streß am Strand verbringen können . Nur die Getränke beim Ferkel essen gehen extra . Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 8.5 und werden viel Spaß haben . Was ich dafür tun kann werde ich wieder versuchen zu regeln :q:q

*Teilnehmer :*
01.Wildshark
02.macmarco
03.Lichty (  ein DZ )
04.Fabian Kumpel von Licht
05.xfishbondex ( Zimmer
06.Blindfischer
07.Schutenpiet
08.Boot angler ( nur Strand/Mittag)
09.Boot angler ( nur Strand/Mittag)
10.Boot angler ( nur Strand/Mittag)
11.extrafine
12.theacktor
13.AlBundy
14.de Mischi wenn der HSV nicht Meister wird ( sieht also schlecht aus den Meister 2010 *HSV*
15.Twister Bine
16.Sascha
17.MichaelB
18.Belly_gaga
19.Wuemmehunter
20.ADDI 69
21.Stephan Gartz
22.Hansen fight
23.Andy1608
24.gallus

ist Geld eingegangen






*zum Festmahl Abends dabei *
Regierung von Wuemmehunter


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Bin da Micha!!!!!!!

Den ersten bitte eintragen!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Wildshark schrieb:


> Bin da Micha!!!!!!!
> 
> Den ersten bitte eintragen!!!!



aber gerne doch :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Ich bin der Erste!!!!!!!!
|laola:|laola:


----------



## macmarco (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Zweiter, zweiter, zweiter  (mit Jak)


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

:vik:dritter bitte mit doppelzimmer:vik:und sag deiner frau bitte sie soll schon mal den wecker stellen das wir ne lange nacht |bigeyes lg andre 

GALLUS MELD DICH AN ich habe durst


----------



## Thomas090883 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spangerkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Darf ich wieder dein Zimmerkollege sein????
Dann bitte die Nummer 4 im Bunde...bin auf die Überraschungen gespannt#6
Aber ein gutes Spanferkel wie beim letzten Mal reicht eigentlich auch schon.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

:vik:#c Die haben gedrängelt Michi! Ichwar eigentlich viel ersterer:q:q
Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik:#c Die haben gedrängelt Michi! Ichwar eigentlich viel ersterer:q:q
> Piet



kennst doch die Kiddis Peter :q . Wir alten Säcke haben da die Ruhe wech und fangen dafür Fisch :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

*räusper* Bis ihr mit euren Gehhilfen am Wasser seid, sind wir abends schon am Schwein essen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Zum Fischen DABEI mit insgesammt 3 Man(N) 

:vik:

Zum Essen wirds bei uns (schon Traditionell) nix...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Boot angler schrieb:


> Zum Fischen DABEI mit insgesammt 3 Man(N)
> 
> :vik:
> 
> ...



blöde Tradition aber schön das Du am Strand wieder dabei bist |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> blöde Tradition aber schön das Du am Strand wieder dabei bist |supergri
> ...


 
Naja, wenigstens 50% erfüllt 

Grüße, ich freu mich !!!

Mirco


----------



## dat_geit (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Türlich wieder dabei, wat sonst|supergri:m


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> *räusper* Bis ihr mit euren Gehhilfen am Wasser seid, sind wir abends schon am Schwein essen


 solange du das schwein verdrücks trinke ich lieber das faß bier leer :k das wird geil 
und andy bitte mit binde anleitung lg andre


----------



## loki73 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

hallo allesamt, 

ich melde mich auch mal wieder an, ein anglerischer höhepunkt des jahres darf man nicht verpassen. 

hmm, außer man fragt das schwein, das ärgert sich hoffenlich nicht schwarz.|kopfkrat


----------



## loki73 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ..... trinke ich lieber das faß bier leer :k das wird geil
> und andy bitte mit binde anleitung lg andre



auja da mache ich doch mit und schau gern zu, falls mir nicht die augen fallen zu.:g


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Ronny,


loki73 schrieb:


> hallo allesamt,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder an, ein anglerischer höhepunkt des jahres darf man nicht verpassen.
> 
> hmm, außer man fragt das schwein, das ärgert sich hoffenlich nicht schwarz.|kopfkrat



supie , freut mich , das es Dir immer noch gefällt und trag Dich gleich ein . Hab es nicht ganz im Kopf aber ist das nicht Deine 3te Teilnahme   ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

jepp, das wird die 3te, hoffentlich erfolgreiche eventteilnahme.

außerdem hab ich noch jede menge platz auf der heckscheibe für die ganzen aufkleber der nächsten spanferkeltreffen. |bla:


----------



## AlBundy (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Mein Gruß an den Mater-of-Spanferkel-BB-Desaster...:m

Micha, kannst mich mit auf deine Liste schreiben. 
...und allen anderen die wieder *Freiwillig* mitmachen, ...das wird wieder 'ne harte Nummer!|evil:...ich hatte noch Tage später Muskelkater ...vom kauen! |supergri
Ich freue mich natürlich schon rießig auf Claudi!!! #h

LG, Alex


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Alex,


AlBundy schrieb:


> Mein Gruß an den Mater-of-Spanferkel-BB-Desaster...:m
> 
> Micha, kannst mich mit auf deine Liste schreiben.
> ...und allen anderen die wieder *Freiwillig* mitmachen, ...das wird wieder 'ne harte Nummer!|evil:...ich hatte noch Tage später Muskelkater ...vom kauen! |supergri
> ...



hab Dich eingetragen und schönen Gruß von Claudi zurück . Hätte Dich auch verhauen , wenn Du Dich nicht angemeldet hättest |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## de Mischi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin, 

schwieriges Datum, Micha! |rolleyes
Du kannst doch nicht das Spanferkeln mit den letzten Buli-Spieltag zusammen legen. |bigeyes

Trag mich mal mit Fragezeichen ein, denn eigentlich ist in HH an dem Tag ja 'ne historische Feier geplant.


----------



## wombat (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

G'day Micha,

ich (wir) Wombat/Klaus + Rakete/Sven würden uns gerne anmelden, aber, sehe da :

*Meldeschluss : 25 April 2009* 

Anmeldeschluß war schon!!!! ? ;+

Als, auch wenn wir uns sooooooo gerne anmelden wollen/möchten, melden wir uns jetzt rückwerkend für 2009er SfBB nachträglich an 


G'day 
Klaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


wombat schrieb:


> G'day Micha,
> 
> ich (wir) Wombat/Klaus + Rakete/Sven würden uns gerne anmelden, aber, sehe da :
> 
> ...




danke Klaus für die Info und trag Euch gleich ein 

@de Mischi
schau mal auf die Liste bitte :m


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin,

na dann hoffe ich ja mal, dass ich nicht wieder wegen irgend einer Kacke absagen muss - zuminnigens ist am betreffenden WoE weder meine Frau auf Fortbildung (2008) noch haben meine Mädels neuerdings schon am 8ten Geburtstag.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: soll heißen: auf die Liste bitte :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na dann hoffe ich ja mal, dass ich nicht wieder wegen irgend einer Kacke absagen muss - zuminnigens ist am betreffenden WoE weder meine Frau auf Fortbildung (2008) noch haben meine Mädels neuerdings schon am 8ten Geburtstag.
> 
> ...



das freut mich tierisch Micha . Hab einen Schreck bekommen , als wir den Terin festgestzt haben und ich an Deine Goldstücke gedacht hab , aber ist ja einen Tag vorher 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin,

neee das ist zwei Tage vorher - also das Spanferkel-Angeln :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## de Mischi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @de Mischi
> schau mal auf die Liste bitte :m



Passt so, allerdings hoffe ich, dass ich das Treffen doch noch absagen muss. |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Passt so, allerdings hoffe ich, dass ich das Treffen doch noch absagen muss. |supergri



in dem Fall biste entschuldigt , wird mein Handy immer die HSV Hymde spielen und die Fahne gehißt :m|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Ich auch bitte, #6#6


----------



## Belly_gaga (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Also moin Micha |wavey: ich bin auch gerne wieder dabei 
Gruss Gaga#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Dann komm ich nichtmehr 











nee, spässle


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Dann komm ich nichtmehr


Also ein Grund wäre es ja...Finde wir fahren dann an die Nordsee zum fischen


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Also moin Micha |wavey: ich bin auch gerne wieder dabei
> Gruss Gaga#h



supie dann wär Groß Grönau ja komplett wieder dabei |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin,


Boot angler schrieb:


> Dann komm ich nichtmehr





> macmarco Also ein Grund wäre es ja...Finde wir fahren dann an die Nordsee zum fischen



also Freunde , Ihr wisst schon das das/die Ferkel seit letztem Jahr  Namen und Gesichter bekommen oder ? 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## wombat (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

G'day Micha,

bei mir hatte sich der Schreibteufel eingeschlichen.|peinlich
Sven heißt nicht =

FALSCH: rakete

RICHTIG: Feuerwerker 11


G'day
Klaus


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

wie schaut es aus wenn man nur ne watbüx hat oder im allgemeinem dabei sein möchte ?
welcher unkostenbeitrag ist für kiddis unter 14 jahren fällig ?
wobei man ja auch ( biete mich an !! ) zusätzlich infos zum brandungsangeln geben kann!
so gesehen dann ein belly event mit tips rund um das meeresangeln!
@ micha mal per pn schnacken wie evtl. usw. ..........!


----------



## dat_geit (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Mist ich bin leider raus, weil ich an diesem Wochenende bereits selber ein Event organisiere.....:c

da habe ich leider beim Termin mich vertan#q

Danke an den aufmerksamen Kollegen#h


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

das ist nicht dein ernst andy |znaika:das geht ja garnicht 
es gibt nix anderes als dieses event |supergrilg andre


----------



## knurrxxxxxx (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

ne Andy dat geit GAR NICHT. Aber sowas von überhaupt nicht.

Was machen wir dann um Mitternacht am Tresen ohne das Du uns in die Geheimnisse des Fliegentüddelns einweihst ?????

Nein da müssen André, Gallus die anderen Spätaufbleiber und ich uns womöglich noch selbst das Fliegen tüddeln zeigen.


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!

Will ANDY dabei haben :c :c :c

LG
Claudia


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


knurrhenne schrieb:


> ne Andy dat geit GAR NICHT. Aber sowas von überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Was machen wir dann um Mitternacht am Tresen ohne das Du uns in die Geheimnisse des Fliegentüddelns einweihst ?????
> 
> ...



Socke und Teddy haben auch ihr VETO eingelegt 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Tut mir ja auch leid, aber ich plane selbst schon seit Monaten an einem speziellen Event, dass auch einen langen Vorlauf benötigt.

Ich war da schon so im Detail vertieft, dass man glatt den genauen Zeitpunkt schon ganz außer acht lässt.#q

Mein Event wird von Leutz aus der ganzen Republik besucht, die ich sehr selten sehe und sehr ins Herz geschlossen habe.

Leider ist es nun zu dieser Terminkollision gekommen und ich muß mich zum ersten Mal aus diesem Teilnehmerkreis verabschieden.:c

Ich hab die meisten von euch ja auch ins Herz geschlossen und bin daher im Gedanken bei euch.

Andy


----------



## Wuemmehunter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal anmelden. Zum Bellyboaten (bei mir Pontonboaten) und Mittagessen nur mit einer Person, zum Ferkelessen dann mit Eheweib. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Stephan,


Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich dann auch mal anmelden. Zum Bellyboaten (bei mir Pontonboaten) und Mittagessen nur mit einer Person, zum Ferkelessen dann mit Eheweib.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


ist notiert 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schwieriges Datum, Micha! |rolleyes
> Du kannst doch nicht das Spanferkeln mit den letzten Buli-Spieltag zusammen legen. |bigeyes
> ...



dito der Rathausplatz ist ja quasi schon geschmückt und aus brähm nach Hamburg ist es ja nicht weit|bla:


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Ich auch bitte, #6#6


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich wollte eigendlich auch teilnehmen, aber nix Reaktion bei euch ...Micha
also bitte mit auf die LISTE #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


ADDI 69 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich wollte eigendlich auch teilnehmen, aber nix Reaktion bei euch ...Micha
> also bitte mit auf die LISTE #h



ändere doch glatt mit 2 T . Sorry  hatte Dein Posting übersehen weil es Zeitnah mit meinen war |supergri
 War keine Absicht von mir 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Michael,

bitte mich dem erlauchten Kreise hinzufügen.

Keine Ahnung was bis dahin noch alles passieren kann dennoch habe ich die feste Absicht das beste Event für nicht motorbetriebene schwimmende "Untersätze" in Deutschland  zu besuchen.

Wird schon ... :m

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> 
> bitte mich dem erlauchten Kreise hinzufügen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blümchen Stephan und füge Dich hiermit hinzu 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ändere doch glatt mit 2 T . Sorry  hatte Dein Posting übersehen weil es Zeitnah mit meinen war |supergri
> ...



Danke Micha ,so komm ich evtl. auch zu der Gelegenheit mal ne'n SOT probe zu sitzen . Freu mich schon auf den Event,also bis denn dann#h#h#h
mfg Addi


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Melde mich auch an 
Hab schon viel über das Event letztes u. vorletzte Jahr gehört.
Nun will ich auch dabei sein.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


Hansen fight schrieb:


> Melde mich auch an
> Hab schon viel über das Event letztes u. vorletzte Jahr gehört.
> Nun will ich auch dabei sein.
> Gruss Christoph



trag Dich gleich ein Christoph . Ich hoffe ich enttäusche Euch nicht und es wird mindestens so gut wie das Jahr zu vor 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Melde mich auch an
> Hab schon viel über das Event letztes u. vorletzte Jahr gehört.
> Nun will ich auch dabei sein.
> Gruss Christoph


 na du 
denn passt es ja #6michi 2 betten und ein kinderbett für hansen fight lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> trag Dich gleich ein Christoph . Ich hoffe ich enttäusche Euch nicht und es wird mindestens so gut wie das Jahr zu vor
> ...


 
WEHE NICHT 

nee, Micha... Es ist immer Geil bei Dir...
Und es wird immer routinierter...:m


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen, bin aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Schweden.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Sven


----------



## Andy1608 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin moin Michi.

Mich bitte auch auf die Liste setzen#6
Und ich möchte nicht das Schlusslicht sein in dieser Guten Runde der Aussergewöhnlichen Angler:vik:


Gruss Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Brandungsangel Andy :q,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Michi.
> 
> Mich bitte auch auf die Liste setzen#6
> Und ich möchte nicht das Schlusslicht sein in dieser Guten Runde der Aussergewöhnlichen Angler:vik:
> ...



bist doch eh schon Inventar :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Brandungsangel Andy :q,
> 
> 
> bist doch eh schon Inventar :q
> ...




Moin moin.

Dat weiß ich doch,wollte nur nicht als letztes auf der Liste stehen :q


Gruss Andreas


----------



## gallus (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Sorry,I´am so late..

Bin gerne wieder dabei!!
P.S. Ich bring neue Geschichten mit..


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Sorry,I´am so late..
> 
> Bin gerne wieder dabei!!
> P.S. Ich bring neue Geschichten mit..


 na das wurde auch mal zeit :vik:lg andre 
ich habe schon angst gehabt das ich alleine da sitze mit 2 glasigen augen #6lg andre


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


gallus schrieb:


> Sorry,I´am so late..
> 
> Bin gerne wieder dabei!!
> P.S. Ich bring neue Geschichten mit..



wurde auch Zeit :q . Claudi wollte schon Ihre Tanzschuhe wieder einmotten :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Bevor ich`s vergesse:

Natürlich auch wieder dabei, diesmal auch wieder bei den Schweinereien am Abend.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Dirk ,


Blindfischer schrieb:


> Bevor ich`s vergesse:
> 
> Natürlich auch wieder dabei, diesmal auch wieder bei den Schweinereien am Abend.
> 
> ...



supie

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Lichty (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Hi @ All und hi Micha,

nach langer Zeit als stiller Leser im Board habe ich nun das 4te BB & Ferkelevent zum Anlass genommen, mich einzuloggen damit ich dabei sein kann!

Da bin ich :vik:

Ich werde noch meinen langjährigen Angelkumpel Fabe mitbringen, und damit wir die Ferkelei am Abend mitmachen können, bleiben wir natürlich über Nacht beim Micha!

Will denn jemand am Sonntag nochmal aufs Wasser, oder sagt die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre das dies Aufgrund des festen und flüssigen Konsums am Vorabend nicht so lustig ist :v?

Wir freuen uns Euch kennen zu lernen,

PETRI HEIL und fischreiche Grüße


----------



## gallus (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

He Micha,
eine Sache wäre aber noch zu klären!

Ich bin dafür,die Mefo´s auch als Zielfisch zu deklarieren..


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


gallus schrieb:


> He Micha,
> eine Sache wäre aber noch zu klären!
> 
> Ich bin dafür,die Mefo´s auch als Zielfisch zu deklarieren..



aber nur , wenn Du auch mit Claudi tanzt :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gallus (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> aber nur , wenn Du auch mit Claudi tanzt :q
> ...



Gerne!,wollt ich das nicht schon letztes Jahr?|kopfkrat

Dann müszt ihr dieses Mal mal aber ein bissle was aufspielen..
P.S.: In HWI nennt man mich den John Travolta der 2010er..|bla:


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


gallus schrieb:


> Gerne!,wollt ich das nicht schon letztes Jahr?|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann müszt ihr dieses Mal mal aber ein bissle was aufspielen..
> P.S.: In HWI nennt man mich den John Travolta der 2010er..|bla:



dann schau jetzt mal in Posting Nr.1 :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Gerne!,wollt ich das nicht schon letztes Jahr?|kopfkrat
> 
> Dann müszt ihr dieses Mal mal aber ein bissle was aufspielen..
> P.S.: In HWI nennt man mich den John Travolta der 2010er..|bla:


 denn kannst du aber nicht zuviel saufen sonst bekommt claudi blaue füße :merzähle lieber die geschichte von deiner steelhead :vik:lg andre


----------



## gallus (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

@ Micha
Gesehen,Danke!
Unterkunft möcht ich natürlich auch..

@XBone
Claudi braucht keine Angst vor blauen Füsze zu haben,
ich tanze excelent!!:vik:

Wenn´s doch ein wenig unrund wird,
werde ich Dich als Tanzpartner auffordern!!

Letztes Jahr gings um ne 50er mit 1,5Kg,
bis zum Event ist die 3-5Kg Steely bestimmt gefangen..#6


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

:q:q:q:q
freu mich schon 
lg andre


----------



## loki73 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Sorry,I´am so late..
> 
> Bin gerne wieder dabei!!
> P.S. Ich bring neue Geschichten mit..



hallo du ollen mefoschreck, 
schön das du auch dabei sein wirst. mal sehen ob ich wieder längsseits komme und dir ein paar tricks abluchse. irgendwann muss ich doch auch mal eine ans band bekommen.

@hornhechteutin
ich nehme auch wieder ein kleines nichtraucherzimmer, war das die 4?


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin Ronny,


loki73 schrieb:


> hallo du ollen mefoschreck,
> schön das du auch dabei sein wirst. mal sehen ob ich wieder längsseits komme und dir ein paar tricks abluchse. irgendwann muss ich doch auch mal eine ans band bekommen.
> 
> @hornhechteutin
> ich nehme auch wieder ein kleines nichtraucherzimmer, war das die 4?



glaube ja kriegen wir schon hin :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade von unserem anderen BB Urgestein Twister Bine die Anmeldung erhalten . Sie und Sascha , bekannt aus TV , sind wieder dabei :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Sie und Sascha , bekannt aus TV , sind wieder dabei :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> ...




hö ? hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


loki73 schrieb:


> hö ? hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?



könnte sein :q . Bei einem Event war das S-H Magazin dabei und hatte einen gut 4-5 Minuten langen Bericht über das Event gebracht am Montag danach um 19,30 Uhr . Bine und Sascha habe sich da als Intervieu Partner zur Verfügung gestellt und es super gemeistert:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> BB Urgestein Twister Bine die Anmeldung erhalten .



Huuuch....|uhoh: Kenn ich die auch???|bigeyes lang nichts mehr gehört von denen.. ob die das noch können ???:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Huuuch....|uhoh: Kenn ich die auch???|bigeyes lang nichts mehr gehört von denen.. ob die das noch können ???:q:q:q



Herr Nachbar|uhoh: da wär ich jetzt aber mal gaaanz vorsichtig...könnte sein, dass Du sonst erkennungsdienstlich als Angelstörer behandelt wirst. Das wird teilweise mit Feuerlöschteichangeln nicht unter 3 Jahren bestraft.


----------



## loki73 (1. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> könnte sein :q . Bei einem Event war das S-H Magazin dabei und hatte einen gut 4-5 Minuten langen Bericht über das Event gebracht am Montag danach um 19,30 Uhr . Bine und Sascha habe sich da als Intervieu Partner zur Verfügung gestellt und es super gemeistert:q


 

na bessere werbung kann man nicht bekommen.


----------



## macmarco (1. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Herr Nachbar|uhoh: da wär ich jetzt aber mal gaaanz vorsichtig...könnte sein, dass Du sonst erkennungsdienstlich als Angelstörer behandelt wirst. Das wird teilweise mit Feuerlöschteichangeln nicht unter 3 Jahren bestraft.


Herr NachbarNachbar....

Was wird denn so besetzt und dem Löschteich?:q


----------



## gallus (1. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Sorry,
falsch interpretiert..


----------



## loki73 (8. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

leider ist mir ein anderer termin dazwischen gekommen und muss warscheinlich das event für mich knicken.

nimmst mich bitte aus der liste micha?


----------



## trollingfreak (8. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Guten Abend in die Runde gesagt, kurze Frage: Sind noch Plätze frei?
Gruss


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



loki73 schrieb:


> leider ist mir ein anderer termin dazwischen gekommen und muss warscheinlich das event für mich knicken.
> 
> nimmst mich bitte aus der liste micha?



aber nur unter Protest |gr: . Sollte es aber doch noch klappen gib kurz Bescheid . Wir kriegen da immer was gebacken keine Angst

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,


trollingfreak schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde gesagt, kurze Frage: Sind noch Plätze frei?
> Gruss



klar ist noch was frei wenn Du möchtest . Mußt es nur sagen dann trag ich Dich ein in die Liste .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin,
*Wichtige Meldung​*
es gibt 2 Dinge zu berichten . 
Zum einen erst einmal die gute Nachricht : Das Event findet statt.

Die schlechtere Nachricht : leider nicht wie geplant . Das Hotel Wisenhof schließt seinen Betrieb zum 1.4 leider aus wirtschaftlichen und gesundheitlichen Gründen . Deshalb ändert sich der Ablauf leider ein wenig . Wir werden morgens ein wenig länger im Wasser sein und dann gegen 14/15 Uhr, das klärt sich noch, am Strand zum Ferkel essen rufen   Danach folgt die Tombola und der gemütliche Ausklang . Keine Angst , die Teilnehmer die Übernachten wollen , für die sind wir gerade dabei was 200 m weg am Kitesyfer Strand zu organisieren . Mit den Jungs und Mädels würde ich dann gerne Abends noch die die Strandkneipe in Pelzerhaken gehen , berühmt aus der Serie "die Küstenwache" . Wer will darf sich da gerne anschließen auf ein oder 2 Cola  . 
Wird also dieses Jahr mal anders , das BB Event , was aber nicht bedeutet , das es schlechter wird .

Falls jemand Fragen hat oder wenn sich jemand an bzw abmelden möchte , bitte eine PN an knurrhenne was meine Frau ist schicken da ich bis nach Ostern zur Reha in Hessen bin . Leider wird in großen Teilen noch getrommelt und mit Pfeil und Bogen geschossen , sodas ich kein Internet haben werde |gr:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Möönsch Micha, das tut mir leid für Euch.
Wünsche Dir in erster Linie JETZT erstmal gute Genesung und schnelle Fortschritte in der Reha...
Wir bleiben auf jeden Fall in Kontakt so gut es geht.
Lass dich nicht ärgern...

Mirco|wavey:


----------



## Ines (10. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Oh, das klingt aber nicht gut.
Gute Besserung, Micha!


----------



## gallus (10. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Hallo Micha,

tut mir echt Leid wegen des schönen Hotels,
ich war letztes Jahr als Fremder gekommen und wurde von Dir
und deiner Familie empfangen wie ein enger Verwandter.#6

Naja,werde trotz der Änderung natürlich gern teilnehmen,
allein um den versprochenen Tanz mit Claudi einzufordern!|supergri

Meine Zimmerbuchung steht trotzdem,oder?

P.S. Freu mich mich auf das Strandferkel;
und wenn Dir n Kurschatten U30 begegnet,
bring "ihn" für mich mit!!#h


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Ja, wirklich schade :c:c

An das "zügig" hatten wir uns richtig gewöhnt :m War irgendwie immer *der* Platz an dem man sich wohl fühlte #6 #6 #6 Aber wie heißt es immer: "well weet worför dat goed is? "

Dir, mein Woydi, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und ärgere die Hessen nicht zu doll  |supergri

Und "Frau Zügig" alles Gute :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,
so in 30 Minuten geht es los aber nochmal ins www muß sein  .





gallus schrieb:


> Meine Zimmerbuchung steht trotzdem,oder?




Jupp um Zimmer kümmeren wir uns zur Zeit das klapp , da bin ich mir sicher 

@all
Die netten Wünsche an Muttern werden wir ausrichten vielen dank und auch die netten Genesungwünsche gehen runter wie Öl , Danke dafür .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## extrafine (16. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin, 
bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer eins Kajaks und möchte mich hiermit zum 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event anmelden.

Ist mein erster Beitrag und hoffe es klappt wie ich es mir gedacht habe.

Grüsse aus Scharbeutz
Rüdiger


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Dann mal ...
1.

Herzlich Willkommen on Board,

2.

Willkommen unter den Yakfahrern...

3. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Entschluß einem der Nettesten Treffen aus dem AB beizuwohnen...
Es kann sein das Micha´s antwort ein wenig dauert, denn ich glaube der ist ja jetzt auf ReHa, oder??

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## knurrxxxxxx (16. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Na dann werde ich mal :

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Ich werde DIch auf die Liste dazu nehmen . Allerdings kann ich Dich nicht auf der Startseite momentan dazu fügen. Michael hat mir vergessen sein Passwort zu geben |uhoh: Aber ich habe Dich hier auf meine Papierliste gesetzt. Genauere Einzelheite zu den Zahlungsmodalitäten gibt es,wenn Michael aus seiner Kur zurück ist. Hoffe das mein GöGa bald wieder da ist. :l

Liebe Grüße
Claudia ------> Frau von Michael


----------



## theactor (17. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

HI,

erstmal: schnelle Genesung, Micha! 

Und - besser spät als nie - meine Zusage für das Event. 
Wenn ich auch wahrscheinlich erst gg. mittag dazustossen werde.

Greetz,
Sönke  |wavey:


----------



## extrafine (17. März 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

An Knurrhenne und Bootangler 
ein  herzliches Dankeschön für die Willkommens Grüsse im Forum AB.      

Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## mschulz (25. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin!

Besser spät als nie...
Dirk und ich sind auch wieder dabei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab leider eine schlechte , sehr schlechte Nachricht für Euch :c . 
*Das Spanferkel BB Event muß leider ausfallen .*​Ich komme gerade aus der Klinik Neustadt und muß leider nächste Woche wieder unters Messer . Es tut mir echt leid aber ich kann es leider nicht ändern und ich hoffe Ihr seit mir nicht zu sehr  böse . Es wird sicherlich wieder ein Spanferkel BB Event geben und wir hoffen Euch dann wieder begrüßen zu dürfen .Nur ich muß erst wieder gesund werden . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Gute Besserung Großer #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin,


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Großer #6


 Danke Dir Kai . Langsam frag ich mich was ich verbrochen hab , das alles so auf mich einstürzt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Michi...das wird schon. Werd erst mal richtig gesund, und dann aber richtig






. Gute Besserung erst mal ....und wir hören uns.
Piet


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Gute Besserung Micha! 
Denke es ist dir keiner böse! Gesundheit geht vor!


----------



## Andy1608 (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Michi


Immer schön den Kopf oben halten,angeln kann mann doch immer und das Event holen wir nächstes Jahr ums doppelte nach :m
Also hiermit auch von mir gute Besserung#6
Wir hören von einander.



Gruss Andreas


----------



## loki73 (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

schade schade, aber erstmal gute besserung. allet wird jut#6


----------



## Hansen fight (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Ich habe Michi schon ne PN geschickt.
Schade, aber die Gesundheit geht vor. 
Alles Gute für Ihn.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Micha,
ich wünsch dir alles gute und komm schnell wiesder auf die Beine. Das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## goeddoek (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Micha, oll Baas #h


Gute Besserung, mein Freund und lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Jeder, der Dich bei der Planung und Ausführung der tollen BB-Treffen erlebt hat, weiß, dass Dir das nicht leicht fällt.

Die Gesundheit steht immer an erster Stelle. Werd Du erstmal richtig wieder fit, schone Dich und dann wird das nächste Treffen umso schöner :vik:

Also - immer schön lächeln, dat wird schon, Konteradmirool :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche und Danke für Euer Verständnis . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Truttafriend (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Gute Besserung Micha #h

Das wird alles wieder #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Gute Besserung Micha!

Vielleicht wir es ja im Spätsommer was!

ich grüße dich,

Uli


----------



## Wildshark (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Gute Besserung Micha!

Wir sehen uns am Wasser ,wenn Du wieder Fit bist!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Auch von mir : Gute Genesung an unseren HHE...
Ich finde aber das wir trotzdem, oder erst recht, sozusagen als TRIBUTE,  ein gemeinschaftsfischen an diesem Datum abhalten sollten...
Was haltet ihr von Samstag ab Nachmittags in Dahme am TP zum Dorsche angeln in die Dämmerung???

Grill einpacken, und los!!!

Unserem Micha zuliebe das DATUM ehren!!

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Auch von mir : Gute Genesung an unseren HHE...
> Ich finde aber das wir trotzdem, oder erst recht, sozusagen als TRIBUTE,  ein gemeinschaftsfischen an diesem Datum abhalten sollten...
> Was haltet ihr von Samstag ab Nachmittags in Dahme am TP zum Dorsche angeln in die Dämmerung???
> 
> ...


Ach Micha... Von mir auch gute Besserung.. Ich ruf morgen mal durch

@Mirco: Also dagegensprechen würde da nichts... Nur die Frage ob Dahme oder wo anders


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Moin Micha !!!! 

Auch von mir alles alles Gute und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Ich lass die Tage mal Dein Telefon klingeln......#h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (29. April 2010)

*AW: 4te Spanferkel Belly Boot Event 8.5.2010*

Hi Micha!

Auch von uns die BESTEN WÜNSCHE und ALLES GUTE.

Wir sind über Pfingsten wieder in Dahme, dann melden wir uns.

Bis dann......

Uschi + Achim


----------

